# 1873 Pocket Watch



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

This pocket watch case is 2" diameter sterling silver made by Joseph Walton and is hallmarked London 1873. It has a fusee movement but the maker is unknown.





































Any information about the watch would be much appreciated.


----------

